# Freemie vs. Medela Breast Pump



## buffynoc (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm trying to decided which pump to get, the insurance covered version of the medela: http://yummymummystore.com/insurance/pump-in-style-advanced-starter-set.html

Or the Freemie, handsfree with breast cups instead of traditional horns. Does anyone have any insight on this product?
http://yummymummystore.com/insurance/freemie-freedom-deluxe-set.html

Thanks so much! : )


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Bumping this in hopes of more responses. I know one mommy in a different group I'm in who uses the Freemie to pump in the car, and says she loves it. She uses it with a Hygeia pump, though.


----------



## TwinMamaKasey (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't know if this helps, but the free-with-insurance pump is crap compared to a hospital grade pump. If you can afford to rent the hospital grade - whether it's Medela or another brand - do so. It made a huge difference!


----------

